# TENET: vostre impressioni



## Milanforever26 (7 Settembre 2020)

Chiedo a chi è già andato a vederlo, come il sottoscritto, le proprie impressioni, possibilmente senza spoiler per i colleghi del forum.

Vi è piaciuto? L'avete capito?

Sono curioso


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Settembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Chiedo a chi è già andato a vederlo, come il sottoscritto, le proprie impressioni, possibilmente senza spoiler per i colleghi del forum.
> 
> Vi è piaciuto? L'avete capito?
> 
> Sono curioso



Parere personale: film davvero mediocre..

Non credo sia come per Dunkirk che ho rivalutato alla seconda visione (la prima mi aveva un po' annoiato, poi il genere di guerra non mi è mai piaciuto) dal punto di vista tecnico..qui è proprio che manca la magia del cinema..

Trama complessa, ma più che altro vuota..a mio avviso non si capisce nulla anche per come è posta tutta la vicenda, non ci si affeziona ai personaggi, quindi non ti frega nulla di quanto succede..

Attori impersonali, personaggi davvero abbozzati..giuro non mi era mai successo in vita mia di uscire dal cinema e non ricordarmi nemmeno il nome di uno dei personaggi..

Mah..Nolan ha voluto fare un film "eccezionale" ma alla fine ne è uscito un banale film di spionaggio nemmeno troppo riuscito..forse è ora che inizi a "giocare meno col tempo" e preoccuparsi un po' di più della sceneggiatura, che soprattutto nei dialoghi, scarseggia spesso


----------



## mark (7 Settembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Parere personale: film davvero mediocre..
> 
> Non credo sia come per Dunkirk che ho rivalutato alla seconda visione (la prima mi aveva un po' annoiato, poi il genere di guerra non mi è mai piaciuto) dal punto di vista tecnico..qui è proprio che manca la magia del cinema..
> 
> ...



La parte in grassetto la condivido pienamente. Per il resto un buon film, ma niente di eccezionale, da Nolan mi aspetto molto molto di più. Interstellar è completamente su un altro livello.


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Settembre 2020)

mark ha scritto:


> La parte in grassetto la condivido pienamente. Per il resto un buon film, ma niente di eccezionale, da Nolan mi aspetto molto molto di più. Interstellar è completamente su un altro livello.



Con inception (soprattutto) e interstellar ha alzato molto le aspettative sui suoi film..questo per me invece è un grosso flop..alla fine tutta la pappardella sul tempo che dovrebbe essere il motore centrale del film in realtà crea davvero poco interesse aggiuntivo..

Un qualunque film di 007 non ha nulla di meno


----------



## Kaw (7 Settembre 2020)

Credo che Nolan sia ormai prigioniero di sè stesso, dopo TDK e Inception ha alzato l'asticella ma nemmeno lui si è più avvicinato a quel livello, personalmente ritengo sia Interstellar che Dunkirk film poco azzeccati.
Con Tenet si è sforzato di andare oltre, ormai vive per sorprendere e shockare lo spettatore, non pensa più a fare un film, pensa a come essere unico nel suo genere, a far vedere che solo lui può fare dei blockbuster così, ed è vero ma non è detto che poi siano meglio.
Spero che ritorni un pò indietro, più a un film come The Prestige, perchè ad oggi Inception forse è l'ultimo suo film davvero buono, i suoi successori (Interstellar e Tenet non reggono il confronto).


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Settembre 2020)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Credo che Nolan sia ormai prigioniero di sè stesso, dopo TDK e Inception ha alzato l'asticella ma nemmeno lui si è più avvicinato a quel livello, personalmente ritengo sia Interstellar che Dunkirk film poco azzeccati.
> Con Tenet si è sforzato di andare oltre, ormai vive per sorprendere e shockare lo spettatore, non pensa più a fare un film, pensa a come essere unico nel suo genere, a far vedere che solo lui può fare dei blockbuster così, ed è vero ma non è detto che poi siano meglio.
> Spero che ritorni un pò indietro, più a un film come The Prestige, perchè ad oggi Inception forse è l'ultimo suo film davvero buono, i suoi successori (Interstellar e Tenet non reggono il confronto).



Interstellar rimane un film altamente sopra la media, anche per il cast eccezionale..questo invece duole dirlo, è davvero robetta..

Come detto non commento Dunkirk, per molti è il suo capolavoro, e dopo aver visto il make of ammetto che da un punto di vista tecnico è pazzesco..però anche li i personaggi sono un po' piatti..di loro non si sa nulla, non si vive la vicenda col cuore..

Dici bene, Nolan ormai è prigioniero di se stesso..vuole sempre strafare ma alla fine da un punto di vista della sceneggiatura sta andando sempre peggio..davvero ormai il livello dei dialoghi nei suoi film sta scendendo vertiginosamente..

Molto male anche aver interrotto il sodalizio con hans zimmer per le musiche secondo me..


----------



## mark (7 Settembre 2020)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Credo che Nolan sia ormai prigioniero di sè stesso, dopo TDK e Inception ha alzato l'asticella ma nemmeno lui si è più avvicinato a quel livello, personalmente ritengo sia Interstellar che Dunkirk film poco azzeccati.
> Con Tenet si è sforzato di andare oltre, ormai vive per sorprendere e shockare lo spettatore, non pensa più a fare un film, pensa a come essere unico nel suo genere, a far vedere che solo lui può fare dei blockbuster così, ed è vero ma non è detto che poi siano meglio.
> Spero che ritorni un pò indietro, più a un film come The Prestige, perchè ad oggi Inception forse è l'ultimo suo film davvero buono, i suoi successori (Interstellar e Tenet non reggono il confronto).



Non sono d'accordo su Interstellar, per me è un grandissimo film e uno se non il mio preferito.


----------



## Kaw (7 Settembre 2020)

Sui personaggi c'è da dire che per Nolan per lo più sono pedine utile a portare avanti il suo intreccio della trama, sono esecutori del suo "piano", fateci caso che in molti dei suoi film c'è sempre un piano da portare a termine, e i personaggi devono adattarsi a questo, non viceversa. 
In Tenet si è raggiunto il culmine, i personaggi hanno tutti zero background, anche Inception è così (con l'unica eccezione di Cobb), in Dunkirk non hanno neanche nome. L'unica eccezione è The Prestige, che infatti essendo un film "più piccolo" può concentrarsi sulla sceneggiatura e sviluppo dei personaggi, e che dopo The Dark Knight considero il suo migliore. Non considero i Batman perchè lì comunque ha a che fare con personaggi preesistenti.

Su Interstellar forse sono in minoranza, ma è un film che mi ha detto davvero poco e soprattutto nel terzo atto si perde totalmente...


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Settembre 2020)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Sui personaggi c'è da dire che per Nolan per lo più sono pedine utile a portare avanti il suo intreccio della trama, sono esecutori del suo "piano", fateci caso che in molti dei suoi film c'è sempre un piano da portare a termine, e i personaggi devono adattarsi a questo, non viceversa.
> In Tenet si è raggiunto il culmine, i personaggi hanno tutti zero background, anche Inception è così (con l'unica eccezione di Cobb), in Dunkirk non hanno neanche nome. L'unica eccezione è The Prestige, che infatti essendo un film "più piccolo" può concentrarsi sulla sceneggiatura e sviluppo dei personaggi, e che dopo The Dark Knight considero il suo migliore. Non considero i Batman perchè lì comunque ha a che fare con personaggi preesistenti.
> 
> *Su Interstellar forse sono in minoranza, ma è un film che mi ha detto davvero poco e soprattutto nel terzo atto si perde totalmente*...



Più che il terzo atto io direi il finale..il film si doveva chiudere con il protagonista che rimane a vagare nello spazio una volta uscito dalla singolarità..il finale con ritrovo della figlia vecchia e partenza a raggiungere la collega rimasta sul pianeta è davvero una americanata insulsa e inutile..

Comunque sui personaggi è chiaro che Nolan non ci lavora molto, però almeno sui precedenti film se ne potevano trarre alcune considerazioni..qui davvero siamo al limite, non ci resta in mano nulla alla fine del film..

Giuro che poche volte sono rimasto tanto deluso da un film..qui le aspettative (create ad arte) erano altissime..io credo che sapendo che si trattava di una gran porcata era meglio volare più bassi..

Hanno tenuto un mistero incredibile sulla trama probabilmente perché non sapevano mano loro cosa dire..e alla fine scopriamo che sapevamo già tutto di fatto


----------



## Zanc9 (7 Settembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Più che il terzo atto io direi il finale..il film si doveva chiudere con il protagonista che rimane a vagare nello spazio una volta uscito dalla singolarità..il finale con ritrovo della figlia vecchia e partenza a raggiungere la collega rimasta sul pianeta è davvero una americanata insulsa e inutile..
> 
> Comunque sui personaggi è chiaro che Nolan non ci lavora molto, però almeno sui precedenti film se ne potevano trarre alcune considerazioni..qui davvero siamo al limite, non ci resta in mano nulla alla fine del film..
> 
> ...



Nella scena finale di interstellar (quella con la figlia vecchia) rimasi davvero stupito del fatto che nessuno dei due personaggi facesse nemmeno un vago cenno all'altro figlio del protagonista...come puf sparito


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Settembre 2020)

Zanc9 ha scritto:


> Nella scena finale di interstellar (quella con la figlia vecchia) rimasi davvero stupito del fatto che nessuno dei due personaggi facesse nemmeno un vago cenno all'altro figlio del protagonista...come puf sparito



Esatto..altra fesseria colossale...anzi, solito buco nella sceneggiatura


----------



## Igniorante (7 Settembre 2020)

Tecnicamente parlando, sia dal punto di vista della sceneggiatura che della regia che, in ultima battuta, del comparto sonoro è una bomba di film, almeno per quanto mi riguarda.
Ha il grosso difetto di essere un po' piatto a livello emozionale, manca l'empatia con i personaggi e il fatto di non avere un background sulle loro storie e sugli obiettivi da raggiungere non aiuta di certo.
In sintesi, forse stavolta Nolan ha fatto il passo più lungo della gamba, correndo troppo avanti (o indietro? ) rispetto allo spettatore e non "accompagnandolo" durante la visione come fatto invece nei film precedenti.
Ma il "tocco" è sicuramente quello di un grandissimo regista, e si vede anche stavolta, però per apprezzarlo è assolutamente necessario focalizzarsi sugli aspetti positivi e lasciarsi trascinare dalle immagini senza cercare troppe spiegazioni, almeno all'inizio... Io ho fatto così e devo dire che è stato un gran trip.


----------



## Zanc9 (9 Settembre 2020)

Visto ieri sera e vado un po controcorrente: è un film completamente senza trama e senza background dei personaggi, l'attore protagonista pessimo per il ruolo (niente faccia da duro, alto 1.70 probabilmente, espressività zero), alcune scene morte specialmente nei briefing tra una missione e l'altra veramente tirate via...ma le scene d'azione sono qualcosa di pazzesco, qualcosa di mai visto...un'idea quella di Nolan come sempre originale e resa su schermo divinamente, sono curiosissimo di vedere un making of...musiche perfette...in sostanza un film godibilissimo se si accetta la mancanza di un significato che vada oltre l'adrenalina

Piccola curiosità: il cinema ha tenuto un volume talmente alto che sono uscito con il mal di testa...nelle scene d'azione cercavo di stare assolutamente concentrato perchè



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



volevo vedere se riuscivo a cogliere qualche dettaglio "all'indietro" che poi avrei rivisto nella stessa scena "in avanti"



e invece non ci sono riuscito perchè ho dovuto tapparmi le orecchie dopo un po'...credo che rivedendolo a casa potrò godermelo ancora di più


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Settembre 2020)

Zanc9 ha scritto:


> Visto ieri sera e vado un po controcorrente: è un film completamente senza trama e senza background dei personaggi, *l'attore protagonista pessimo per il ruolo (niente faccia da duro, alto 1.70 probabilmente, espressività zero)*, alcune scene morte specialmente nei briefing tra una missione e l'altra veramente tirate via...ma le scene d'azione sono qualcosa di pazzesco, qualcosa di mai visto...un'idea quella di Nolan come sempre originale e resa su schermo divinamente, sono curiosissimo di vedere un making of...musiche perfette...in sostanza un film godibilissimo se si accetta la mancanza di un significato che vada oltre l'adrenalina
> 
> Piccola curiosità: il cinema ha tenuto un volume talmente alto che sono uscito con il mal di testa...nelle scene d'azione cercavo di stare assolutamente concentrato perchè
> 
> ...



Hai sollevato un punto importante che avevo dimenticato di segnalare, il terribile audio delle scene di azione, che apprendo essere espressamente voluto e non colpa dei cinema..
L'impressione credo sia proprio per distrarre lo spettatore e creare ancor più senso di smarrimento..personalmente, come tutti, l'ho trovato insopportabile..sono uscito che davvero non ne potevo più..

Bisogna ammettere che sta cosa in parte era successa anche con le musiche di Dunkirk...e in linea generale è una scelta su cui molti si stanno orientando..gli effetti sonori sono sempre a volumi più alti e creano un vero senso di fastidio anzichè di coinvolgimento..

Io sulle scene d'azione invece non sono riuscito a cogliere questi spettacolari effetti visivi..anzi alcune scene "cult" che cito in quanto presenti nel trailer, ovvero la macchina che si capovolge e il palazzo durante la battaglia finale, mi hanno ricordato alcune pubblicità dei telefonini dove per mostrare la potenza delle fotocamere si vedono rallenty e scene mandate indietro..nulla di eccezionale sinceramente..

La sceneggiatura invece di certo è stata un parto per rendere il tutto "corretto" temporalmente..peccato che lo spettatore non colga nulla di ciò..

Sulla parte in grassetto, ho scoperto che il protagonista è il figlio di Danzel Washington...giuro che non lo sapevo!


----------



## Zanc9 (9 Settembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Hai sollevato un punto importante che avevo dimenticato di segnalare, il terribile audio delle scene di azione, che apprendo essere espressamente voluto e non colpa dei cinema..
> L'impressione credo sia proprio per distrarre lo spettatore e creare ancor più senso di smarrimento..personalmente, come tutti, l'ho trovato insopportabile..sono uscito che davvero non ne potevo più..
> 
> Bisogna ammettere che sta cosa in parte era successa anche con le musiche di Dunkirk...e in linea generale è una scelta su cui molti si stanno orientando..gli effetti sonori sono sempre a volumi più alti e creano un vero senso di fastidio anzichè di coinvolgimento..
> ...



Sul sonoro io credevo fosse il cinema ad aver esagerato col volume...non mi dispiacciono i suoni in stile "dubstep" che creano tensione, ma per Dio mi esplodeva la testa...le scene d'azione ribadisco (parere personalissimo):



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



rivedere due volte la stessa scena (scazzottata, inseguimento) con metà dei personaggi in rewind e poi al contrario mi è piaciuto molto, mi ha fatto proprio esclamare "che figata!!!"...anche la scena in cui esplode il motore dell'aereo che al contrario si ricompone e scaraventa il protagonista dentro al freeport...sapevo sarebbe entrato in quel modo, ma sia io spettatore che il protagonista hanno pensato "oh cavolo è vero! se il motore ora è esploso in rewind vuol dire che deve ancora esplodere e poi sarà acceso"



Diciamo che il bello del film è tutto racchiuso in queste piccole cose, come dicevo secondo me Nolan ha sviluppato bene questa "idea" per scene d'azione atipiche tralasciando background e trama...un po come per "the snatch"


----------



## Butcher (9 Settembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Esatto..altra fesseria colossale...anzi, solito buco nella sceneggiatura



Cosa avrebbe dovuto chiedere? Era ovvio fosse morto, già la figlia aveva 100 e passa anni.
Figuriamoci il figlio che era più grande.


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Settembre 2020)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Cosa avrebbe dovuto chiedere? Era ovvio fosse morto, già la figlia aveva 100 e passa anni.
> Figuriamoci il figlio che era più grande.



Personaggio totalmente dimenticato dai...ma se uno analizza queste cose nelle sceneggiature di Nolan sono molto frequenti, ci sono dei buchi perché lui appunto i personaggi li modella perché la trama fili dove vuole lui..


----------



## Zanc9 (9 Settembre 2020)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Cosa avrebbe dovuto chiedere? Era ovvio fosse morto, già la figlia aveva 100 e passa anni.
> Figuriamoci il figlio che era più grande.



Ma come cosa avrebbe dovuto chiedere? tutto il film si basa sul suo desiderio di salvare i suoi figli, di ricongiungersi a loro, dello sgretolarsi del loro rapporto a causa della sua assenza, e alla fine nessuno dei due accenna nulla? come minimo la figlia avrebbe potuto dire "...Gianfranco alla fine ti ha perdonato, prima de morì..." oppure matthew mcgonagals avrebbe potuto dire "...mi dispiace per te E PER GIANFRANCO"

Cioè sarebbe bastato proprio almeno nominarlo, è ovvio che è giàmmorto


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Settembre 2020)

Zanc9 ha scritto:


> Ma come cosa avrebbe dovuto chiedere? tutto il film si basa sul suo desiderio di salvare i suoi figli, di ricongiungersi a loro, dello sgretolarsi del loro rapporto a causa della sua assenza, e alla fine nessuno dei due accenna nulla? come minimo la figlia avrebbe potuto dire "...Gianfranco alla fine ti ha perdonato, prima de morì..." oppure matthew mcgonagals avrebbe potuto dire "...mi dispiace per te E PER GIANFRANCO"
> 
> Cioè sarebbe bastato proprio almeno nominarlo, è ovvio che è giàmmorto



come dicevo nei film di Nolan lo spettatore viene "rapito" dagli eventi e quindi non nota alla prima visione alcuni buchi di logica nella sceneggiatura..però se poi uno analizza...

Pensiamo anche a TDK che è un capolavoro assoluto..anche lì ci sono diverse sequenze prive di logica, ad esempio quando il Joker fa rapire Dent e Rachel...ma come, il Joker sta inseguendo Dent (che si è dichiarato Batman) ma l'inseguimento va male e riappare Gordon che tutti credevano morto che lo arresta..a questo punto si suppone che il Joker in arresto non abbia modo di impartire ordini..eppure ciò nonostante si mette in moto un piano alternativo col rapimento dei due e lui che già aveva idea di mandare batman e la polizia a salvarli...chiaramente è una fesseria però nel momento fa molta scena..
Idem l'evacuazione con i traghetti imbottiti di esplosivi..ma chi li ha imbottiti? Quando? Nessuno si è accorto? Non ha senso..


----------



## Butcher (9 Settembre 2020)

Zanc9 ha scritto:


> Ma come cosa avrebbe dovuto chiedere? tutto il film si basa sul suo desiderio di salvare i suoi figli, di ricongiungersi a loro, dello sgretolarsi del loro rapporto a causa della sua assenza, e alla fine nessuno dei due accenna nulla? come minimo la figlia avrebbe potuto dire "...Gianfranco alla fine ti ha perdonato, prima de morì..." oppure matthew mcgonagals avrebbe potuto dire "...mi dispiace per te E PER GIANFRANCO"
> 
> Cioè sarebbe bastato proprio almeno nominarlo, è ovvio che è giàmmorto



A parte che già era assurdo aspettarsi che la figlia fosse ancora viva (e infatti era più lì che qui), e poi il film era sul loro rapporto (padre-figlia). Chiedere del figlio non avrebbe aggiunto nulla a quel punto del film e non si può definire un buco di sceneggiatura, nella psicologia del personaggio non c'era null'altro d'aggiungere al ricongiungimento. 
La cosa che veramente mi è suonata stonata, invece, è stato vedere tutti i suoi pronipoti lì che a stento lo hanno degnato di uno sguardo.


----------



## Zanc9 (9 Settembre 2020)

Butcher ha scritto:


> A parte che già era assurdo aspettarsi che la figlia fosse ancora viva (e infatti era più lì che qui), e poi il film era sul loro rapporto (padre-figlia). Chiedere del figlio non avrebbe aggiunto nulla a quel punto del film e non si può definire un buco di sceneggiatura, nella psicologia del personaggio non c'era null'altro d'aggiungere al ricongiungimento.
> La cosa che veramente mi è suonata stonata, invece, è stato vedere tutti i suoi pronipoti lì che a stento lo hanno degnato di uno sguardo.



Mha, per carità sono sensazioni e opinioni...ma durante tutto il film il protagonista guarda anche i vlog di suo figlio che per l'appunto prova un forte rancore per via del fatto che lui "se ne è andato senza più fare ritorno"...al figlio viene dato molto minutaggio su schermo anche se non quanto alla figlia...posso trovare una giustificazione solo nel fatto che ci sono tempistiche cinematografiche che non essendo un regista non posso comprendere, ma a mia sensazione è stata una mancanza molto grave...un padre non si scorda del proprio figlio, benchè meno se sa che è morto e sta parlando con la sorella...non è che sia un buco di sceneggiatura, io non l'ho definito tale, è semplicemente un comportamento assurdo dei personaggi

Però ripeto, io l'ho vista così...ognuno ha sensazioni diverse


----------



## Zanc9 (9 Settembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> come dicevo nei film di Nolan lo spettatore viene "rapito" dagli eventi e quindi non nota alla prima visione alcuni buchi di logica nella sceneggiatura..però se poi uno analizza...
> 
> Pensiamo anche a TDK che è un capolavoro assoluto..anche lì ci sono diverse sequenze prive di logica, ad esempio quando il Joker fa rapire Dent e Rachel...ma come, il Joker sta inseguendo Dent (che si è dichiarato Batman) ma l'inseguimento va male e riappare Gordon che tutti credevano morto che lo arresta..a questo punto si suppone che il Joker in arresto non abbia modo di impartire ordini..eppure ciò nonostante si mette in moto un piano alternativo col rapimento dei due e lui che già aveva idea di mandare batman e la polizia a salvarli...chiaramente è una fesseria però nel momento fa molta scena..
> Idem l'evacuazione con i traghetti imbottiti di esplosivi..ma chi li ha imbottiti? Quando? Nessuno si è accorto? Non ha senso..



Quelle sono cose che in un cinehollywood sono passabili...è come domandarsi perchè nei film dei supereroi nello spazio non gli esplode la faccia a tutti quanti xD...non ci si deve fare eccessive domande su ogni cosa, sono film d'azione e un regista sa che ci sono tempistiche definite per mantenere la suspance, adrenalina ecc (fossero stati romanzi allora sì che sarebbero stati errori gravi)...


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Settembre 2020)

Boh io volevo andare a vederlo ma dai vostri commenti sembra un film senza un senso.. a questo punto forse evito.


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Settembre 2020)

Zanc9 ha scritto:


> Quelle sono cose che in un cinehollywood sono passabili...è come domandarsi perchè nei film dei supereroi nello spazio non gli esplode la faccia a tutti quanti xD...non ci si deve fare eccessive domande su ogni cosa, sono film d'azione e un regista sa che ci sono tempistiche definite per mantenere la suspance, adrenalina ecc (fossero stati romanzi allora sì che sarebbero stati errori gravi)...



Eh no permettimi di dissentire, tutto il film è incentrato sul personaggio del JOcker, la sua logica e il suo "piano"...quindi quelli sono elementi centrali che non possono essere forzati troppo...
Ci sta la teatralità, però Nolan lascia troppe cose inspiegate..lo fa perché così può aggiustare la trama come gli serve..è abilissimo a farlo, i film sono sempre godibili e alla prima visione fantastici però se uno come me è abituato a rivedere un bel film almeno 3 volte certe cose sono davvero palesi..e anche alcuni dialoghi perdono molta efficacia...e non dite che è normale perché ci sono film che ho visto 20 volte, tipo il Padrino, e non perdono mai un centesimo della loro potenza espressiva


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Settembre 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Boh io volevo andare a vederlo ma dai vostri commenti sembra un film senza un senso.. a questo punto forse evito.



Secondo me, dico la verità, è più godibile a casa..intanto ti regoli l'audio e non esci col mal di testa..in secondo luogo lo puoi rivedere il giorno dopo


----------



## Kaw (9 Settembre 2020)

Ho letto anche io dei problemi di mixaggio audio del film, anzi alcuni dicono che sia stato un effetto voluto, c'è chi dice che non sentiva alcuni dialoghi ma io personalmente non ho avvertito alcuna differenza con qualsiasi altro film visto al cinema. Non so se ogni cinema può lavorare sul film ma non credo, quindi la cosa è un pò strana.


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Settembre 2020)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Ho letto anche io dei problemi di mixaggio audio del film, anzi alcuni dicono che sia stato un effetto voluto, c'è chi dice che non sentiva alcuni dialoghi ma io personalmente non ho avvertito alcuna differenza con qualsiasi altro film visto al cinema. Non so se ogni cinema può lavorare sul film ma non credo, quindi la cosa è un pò strana.



Il volume è davvero troppo alto, e non vi sono dubbi sia un effetto voluto..ho trovato anche sul web articoli che lo spiegano chiaramente..una scelta a mio avviso del tutto sbagliata..

Magari a soggetti meno sensibili non crea fastidio, ma chi invece come me avverte moltissimo questi sbalzi davvero diventa un supplizio..


----------



## Zanc9 (9 Settembre 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Boh io volevo andare a vederlo ma dai vostri commenti sembra un film senza un senso.. a questo punto forse evito.



Ma no guardalo...ripeto a me trama e personaggi non hanno detto niente, ma il film gira attorno ad un escamotage che rende le scene d'azione molto fighe...e soprattutto pensi "ma come cavolo lo hanno girato???"


----------



## Zanc9 (9 Settembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Eh no permettimi di dissentire, tutto il film è incentrato sul personaggio del JOcker, la sua logica e il suo "piano"...quindi quelli sono elementi centrali che non possono essere forzati troppo...
> Ci sta la teatralità, però Nolan lascia troppe cose inspiegate..lo fa perché così può aggiustare la trama come gli serve..è abilissimo a farlo, i film sono sempre godibili e alla prima visione fantastici però se uno come me è abituato a rivedere un bel film almeno 3 volte certe cose sono davvero palesi..e anche alcuni dialoghi perdono molta efficacia...e non dite che è normale perché ci sono film che ho visto 20 volte, tipo il Padrino, e non perdono mai un centesimo della loro potenza espressiva



Nolan sembra concentrarsi tantissimo su un'idea che renda il film "unico"...con memento è la sensazione di smarrimento comune tra protagonista e spettatore, in inception è l'idea di base del sogno e dei "gironi infernali" dello stesso, in interstellar il padre che si perde la vita dei figli in 20 minuti, anche in dunkirk c'è un mescolamento delle linee temporali...sicuramente non è perfetto ma TDK è comunque un cinecomics, seppur di Nolan...poi ogni spettatore giustamente coglie le cose a suo modo...è giusto che tu sottolinei questi difetti se ti impediscono di godere a pieno del film


----------



## Zanc9 (9 Settembre 2020)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Ho letto anche io dei problemi di mixaggio audio del film, anzi alcuni dicono che sia stato un effetto voluto, c'è chi dice che non sentiva alcuni dialoghi ma io personalmente non ho avvertito alcuna differenza con qualsiasi altro film visto al cinema. Non so se ogni cinema può lavorare sul film ma non credo, quindi la cosa è un pò strana.



A me non è MAI capitato di dovermi tappare le orecchie per quasi un terzo di film...e la mia ragazza uguale...e io suono Punk ahah


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Settembre 2020)

Zanc9 ha scritto:


> Ma no guardalo...ripeto a me trama e personaggi non hanno detto niente, ma il film gira attorno ad un escamotage che rende le scene d'azione molto fighe...e soprattutto pensi "ma come cavolo lo hanno girato???"



Capisco, ma più che altro la trama c'è ed è capibile oppure no? Io proprio non sopporto andare al cinema e vedere film che non hanno un finale sensato. Sarò limitato..


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Settembre 2020)

Zanc9 ha scritto:


> Nolan sembra concentrarsi tantissimo su un'idea che renda il film "unico"...con memento è la sensazione di smarrimento comune tra protagonista e spettatore, in inception è l'idea di base del sogno e dei "gironi infernali" dello stesso, in interstellar il padre che si perde la vita dei figli in 20 minuti, anche in dunkirk c'è un mescolamento delle linee temporali...sicuramente non è perfetto ma TDK è comunque un cinecomics, seppur di Nolan...poi ogni spettatore giustamente coglie le cose a suo modo...è giusto che tu sottolinei questi difetti se ti impediscono di godere a pieno del film



Ma il film me lo sono goduto eccome, la trilogia di Batman la adoro anche se devo dire che il primo per me è il top..fu una sorpresa incredibile, io AMO Batman Begins, lo reputo un film pressoché perfetto...
TDK è senza dubbio un film tecnicamente superiore e il Jocker di Ledger è spettacolare, ha creato un nuovo tipo di Villain però è già pieno di forzature che secondo me un po' lo rovinano..il terzo, vabbé rimane un film godibile, Bane davvero ben riuscito ma sempre più forzature e sceneggiatura ancora più lacunosa con alcune sequenza davvero surreali e senza senso

Sia chiaro: io sono un fan di Nolan, ho visto tutti i suoi film (in realtà li ho tutti in DVD/Bluray quindi li ho visti diverse volte) e lo reputo un fuoriclasse ma credo possa fare meglio se si concentrasse un po' di più sulla sceneggiatura..

Ad oggi il suo capolavoro, per me, rimane Inception (ma il mio preferito è Batman Begins)


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Settembre 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Capisco, ma più che altro la trama c'è ed è capibile oppure no? Io proprio non sopporto andare al cinema e *vedere film che non hanno un finale sensato*. Sarò limitato..



Non è insensato il finale, è che per tutto il film uno vede solo un susseguirsi di scene senza mai cogliere la trama concreta..

Il finale di per sé è abbastanza vuoto di significato


----------



## Zanc9 (9 Settembre 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Capisco, ma più che altro la trama c'è ed è capibile oppure no? Io proprio non sopporto andare al cinema e vedere film che non hanno un finale sensato. Sarò limitato..



Hai mai visto "the snatch"? io lo prendo sempre come esempio per questo genere di film che stanno un po' "per aria": i personaggi non hanno un nome, non si sa da dove vengano, chi siano ecc...è un mission impossible, un agente deve compiere una missione, punto...


----------



## Zanc9 (9 Settembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma il film me lo sono goduto eccome, la trilogia di Batman la adoro anche se devo dire che il primo per me è il top..fu una sorpresa incredibile, io AMO Batman Begins, lo reputo un film pressoché perfetto...
> TDK è senza dubbio un film tecnicamente superiore e il Jocker di Ledger è spettacolare, ha creato un nuovo tipo di Villain però è già pieno di forzature che secondo me un po' lo rovinano..il terzo, vabbé rimane un film godibile, Bane davvero ben riuscito ma sempre più forzature e sceneggiatura ancora più lacunosa con alcune sequenza davvero surreali e senza senso
> 
> Sia chiaro: io sono un fan di Nolan, ho visto tutti i suoi film (in realtà li ho tutti in DVD/Bluray quindi li ho visti diverse volte) e lo reputo un fuoriclasse ma credo possa fare meglio *se si concentrasse un po' di più sulla sceneggiatura*..
> ...



Sono d'accordo, sviluppa molto l'idea e i dettagli visivi (originalissimi ed accattivanti) e se ne frega a volte di incongruenze varie


----------



## Igniorante (9 Settembre 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Capisco, ma più che altro la trama c'è ed è capibile oppure no? Io proprio non sopporto andare al cinema e vedere film che non hanno un finale sensato. Sarò limitato..



Il finale è sensato, il percorso per arrivarci molto cervellotico, ognuno può scegliere di apprezzare o criticare questo aspetto a seconda dei propri gusti. 
A me, per come si sviluppa la trama (non i personaggi) e per l'immenso lavoro che c'è stato dietro, il film vale ampissimamente il prezzo del biglietto e al 1000% non è una roba già vista (se non in alcuni cliché) né che si potrà rivedere in futuro, perché se c'è una cosa che Nolan cerca è la grande idea originale, il modo unico (seppur appunto cervellotico) di raccontare qualcosa, in tal senso The Prestige è proprio un ritratto del suo modo di fare cinema (la storia stessa parla di questo).
Tenet non verrà sicuramente apprezzato da chi cerca personaggi profondi o non ama passare metà della visione a chiedersi "What the fuck???".


----------



## Igniorante (9 Settembre 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Sia chiaro: io sono un fan di Nolan, ho visto tutti i suoi film (in realtà li ho tutti in DVD/Bluray quindi li ho visti diverse volte) e lo reputo un fuoriclasse ma credo possa fare meglio se si concentrasse un po' di più sulla sceneggiatura..



Beh non si può dire che Tenet non abbia una sceneggiatura curata. Ogni scena è pensata e scritta minuziosamente, almeno a livello visivo. 
Ciò che manca sono dialoghi, profondità dei personaggi ed in generale spessore nelle scene non-action.
Concordo invece sul Cavaliere Oscuro, un film così perfetto che trascende il genere stesso a cui appartiene.


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Novembre 2020)

Con qualche mese di ritardo sono andato a vederlo, al Cinema non c'è nulla..

Ora ho capito i vostri discorso.. E' un film difficile da capire ma non complicato. Anche se molte cose sono senza senso alcune scene erano davvero ridicole tipo i Soldati "avanti" "indietro"  Nolan, questa volta, ha scopiazzato Dark secondo me..


----------

